# [solved] TightVNC und KDE

## lukasletitburn

Servus, 

habe  mir TightVNC installiert. Nach diesem HowTo http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/XVNC_Server Jedoch bekomme ich nur den X-Server grauen Testscreen mit dem schwarzen X aus Mauszeiger   :Crying or Very sad:  wie bekomme ich da mein KDE Desktop zum sehen   :Laughing: 

Danke für eure HilfeLast edited by lukasletitburn on Thu Aug 23, 2012 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fndark

Hi,

hast du auch einen windowmanager am laufen? sprich wenn du kde nutzt beispielweise kdm?

hab mir auf'm rootserver jetzt auch tightvnc installiert und hatte dasselbige problem - klar, ohne windowmanager wird das nix  :Wink: 

grüße, sven

----------

## firefly

 *fndark wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hast du auch einen windowmanager am laufen? sprich wenn du kde nutzt beispielweise kdm?

 

der WIndowmanager heißt kwin und nicht kdm.

kdm ist nur ein X11 Display manager, welcher für den graphischen login zuständig ist...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Als ich früher noch vnc benutzt habe, hatte  ich  eine Datei namens "~/.vnc/xstartup".

Dort konnte ich festlegen was und welcher Windowmanager gestartet wurde.

Vielleicht hat sich das heute geändert aber ich hänge mal meine "~/.vnc/xstartup" an.

```
#!/bin/sh

[ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources

xsetroot -solid darkblue

#xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &

sawfish &

#fluxbox &

#twm &

#kwin &
```

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Servus, 
> 
> habe  mir TightVNC installiert. Nach diesem HowTo http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/XVNC_Server Jedoch bekomme ich nur den X-Server grauen Testscreen mit dem schwarzen X aus Mauszeiger   wie bekomme ich da mein KDE Desktop zum sehen  
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe

 Nu ja, wenn du deinen Desktop teilen möchtest bwz. das andere sich zu dem verbinden dürfen hättest du nicht TightVNC benötigt.

KDE bringt so etwas von Haus mit. Für den Server benötigst du  "kde-base/krfb" und der sollte auch übers Kontrollzentrum einzustellen sein. Und als client

brauchst du "kde-base/krdc".

Übrigens für Gnome heisst der Server "net-misc/vino" und der Client "net-misc/vinagre" (habe ich schon benutzt und funktioniert auch, mit den KDE Programmen

habe ich es noch nicht probiert)

MfG

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke hatte es gefunden. Es lag daran das ich kwin nicht eingestellt hatte.

----------

